# Bathtub issues !!!



## milbry18 (Apr 24, 2007)

I purchased an old house with an old bathroom.  My bathtub had glass shower doors which I removed.  Now that I removed the glass showers doors and disposed of them I realized my bathtub is not level and is actually pitched that the water runs right off the front of the tub.  I have tried caulking and those triangle splash guards to no avail.  Anyone have any other quick fixes or ideas to help solve this problem??  Or should I just start a bathroom remodel?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## glennjanie (Apr 24, 2007)

Hey Milbry:
I use a heavy shower curtain from Wal-Mart that has suction cups built in on both ends. This allows me to pull the curtain around the curve and onto the end walls; where I stick the suction cups to the wall. That catches the falling water and diverts it into the tub and keeps the floor dry.
Glenn


----------



## milbry18 (Apr 24, 2007)

I think my issue is more the water running down the shower walls then hitting the caulk between the tub and shower walls then running right off the front of the tub onto my floor.


----------



## glennjanie (Apr 24, 2007)

OK, with the shower curtain wrapped around, lay a wash cloth or hand towell on that corner of the tub with one corner of the cloth trailing down into the tub. That way the cloth will collect  the excess water and wick it down into the tub.
Please consider, this is only a quick fix and further work needs to be done to the tub. If there is an access door on the other side of the faucet wall you could place some shims to do the leveling job.
Glenn


----------



## cibula11 (Apr 25, 2007)

The suction shower curtains do work well, I have a similar problem.  They also sell a shower curtain bar that looks more like an "L" so that it actually wraps around the back of the shower.  This would help the issue in the back.  Towards the front of the shower, just make sure you keep the curtain wrapped around.  

You may also considering forming a small barrier with caulking to stop the water from running over the tub.


----------

